

Cathode, an old-timey terminal for OSX. - archagon
http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/

======
jgeorge
If you turn down some of the CRT "fault" options to a more reasonable level
(i.e., you emulate a CRT that isn't on it's last legs) Cathode is no worse
than any other terminal app as far as eye strain goes, at least for me. And
it's super nostalgic, at least for the occasional lark.

------
archagon
I know we like to practice substance over style around here, but this app has
both, and I can seriously see myself using it for real work just for the fun,
immersive factor.

Also, I just noticed that the demo slowly degrades the terminal until you
register!

------
jlgaddis
I bought this a long time ago. It's fun to use for a few minutes here and
there but the novelty quickly wears off.

------
stormqloud
This isn;t a great app if you want to reduce eye strain.

